# Salmon Dog Treat Recipe



## DPH (Oct 14, 2010)

There are TONS of do-it-yourself recipes available online. You can search for "vegetarian", "grain free", etc depending upon your dogs dietary needs. Make sure to avoid ingredients that can be harmful to dogs including garlic, raisins, etc.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Vegetarian???, geez this lady doesn't even realize dogs are carnivores. When are people gonna realize dogs need a lot of meat??? THEY ARE HOT HUMANS.. 

In my area we have A Costco business center. They carry cheap meat (ROASTS). Our local Asian restaurants get their meat here. I mean 1.69-1.79 a pound, this was a great find. So I take some time with my electric knife and cut it into stew meat size bites and store it in small snack bags in the freezer. I got 20 bags (2-3 days worth in a bag) and 3 meals for me for 17 bucks. I just found this place prices are great.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

How good are tennis balls??? They must have some good taste to them. I usually get and throw out Tony's tennis balls when they get where I can see the break in them. He has 5 or 6 kicking around the house at all times. I buy them by the case from good ole Costco. Well I was to late and he ate about a 1/4th of one. I sure hope it pass's OK.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Tony is a vampire... WOW, HE JUST GOES CRAZY FOR THE LITTLE BIT OF BLOOD left over from the meat.


----------



## Netto (Nov 11, 2010)

You should feed you Dog raw meat and orgins as much as posible...


----------



## David_C (Sep 26, 2011)

All you "RAW ONLY" people need to keep your negative comments to yourselves. If you got out of your narrow minded mentality and read the article itself you would see that the purpose of this recipe is to encourage people to give their dogs REAL SALMON which has essentially beneficial nutrients for dogs. It is also fun and helps people treat their dogs like family members by "cooking" for them. It also encourages the non-raw people to take a small step towards anything other than the horrible bags and cans of food and treats that they could get in the store. This author did a lot more to help inform other dog owners of providing more nutritious care for their pets than you have with your condemning comments. Disclaimer...I am a raw feeder and advocate. I just know how to appreciate the efforts of others.


----------

